# lower control arm



## Longpole938 (Mar 10, 2004)

couple weeks ago i hit a curb around 30 mph.... anyway i got it realigned and it was still bad so i took it to a shop and they said my lower control arm is bent (pretty common for this type of accident) they want $500-$700 to replace. so i was wondering if i went to a graveyard and got one would i be able to do it??? and if i am how long and what procedure would i need to get the job done

Thanks
Steve


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

it all depends on your tools and mechanical skills, if your a little thin on both I would count on the whole day. you know how all those little problems pop up on you. I dont know if I would go to a bone yard though, should the bushings be bad or wear out... soon. or if the arm is bent, they may have a guarantee on the arm but you would still have to change it out.... again. Somethings I dont go to a bone yard for. Good luck on your project!


----------



## elusivemax91 (Jul 15, 2004)

id say juz go buy the control arm brand new it costs about alil under 200 dollars or so aleast here in oklahoma city it does and it should take 4 to 9 hours depending how good u r and how much u know about ur car. ive changed control arms twice now but need to do it again except new ones this time its near $400 for both with taxes. my changing time is about 2-4 hours taking it off and puting them on total. then again i have 26 hours of wrench time on my maxima se.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

don't waste your time with OEM control arms. you can replace them yourself if you have the proper tools. they take me about 3 hours start to finish, including removing them from the car, pressing the old bushings out and the new ones in, then reinstalling them.

If you don't have a hydraulic press, I do a core exchange program with them for $150 (plus $100 core), including shipping to you. so by the time you pay return shipping to me, it'll cost about $175. I'll even do Energy Suspension poly bushings in them for the same price. Much cheaper than the $400-440 per set that Nissan wants for them.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I checked and they run $150 (oem) would need to know 12 or 24 valve engine, but their the same price


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the only difference in the arms between engines and transmissions is the stiffness of the bushings.


----------



## elusivemax91 (Jul 15, 2004)

speedo what are you talking about 12 valve and 24 valve as far as i know about 3 gen maximas are that they are all 24 valve engines it even says it in the repair manuel


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

elusivemax91 said:


> speedo what are you talking about 12 valve and 24 valve as far as i know about 3 gen maximas are that they are all 24 valve engines it even says it in the repair manuel


he has a 92 max, and they used a VG30E (12 valve) or the VG30DE (24 valve) they used the "DE" in the SE and the "E" in the GXE. They dropped the "E" in late 94 (95 model) and went with the "DE"


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Ummm, neither one of you know what you're talking about..
the proper engine code is the VE30DE for the 92-94 SE models.
the 89-94 GXE and 89-91 SE models all had the VG30E engine.

it doesn't matter what it is when you're looking at the control arm. the VE 5 spd has slightly stiffer rubber bushings from the factory, but that's the only difference.


----------

